# Premenstrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU



## Labea (Oct 31, 2007)

This should sort of be in the health section of DIY but im asking for help so i guess its in the request section. Are there any remedies for helping with PMS symptoms like back pain and cramps, i get them really bad when it comes around and i dont want to take Ibuprofen or other store bought pain killers. Any knowledge of herbal remedies or anything that can better my physical existence?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 1, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

i know from experience with previous girlfriends, and the wives tales zine, that there are great pressure points located on women's feet that will relieve a lot of pain from menstruation.

have someone that is into rubbing your feet rub above your heel but just under your ankle bone with a thumb and index finger on each side.

another good spot is to rub on the underside of your foot just above the heel (where your foot gets softer) with a thumb, while using the rest of the fingers to massage the top of the foot.

i think these work better if you have someone do them for you instead of doing them yourself.

here are some videos i found that you might be interested in:

http://www.videojug.com/film/player?id=ad248d36-31dd-da94-2cc9-ff0008c918d8

http://www.videojug.com/film/player?id=28ddd022-3830-387b-a31f-ff0008c95706

hope that helps!


----------



## Labea (Nov 3, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

helpful, thanks =)


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

a daily dose of B complex vitamins helps a lot with overall PMS from mood to back pain. I take it a few days before I know I'm gonna get mine and it culls the crazies and I don't get back pain nearly as bad as I used to. 

chaste berry (you can get supplements, but it'd prolly be cheapest to buy it whole and make it into a tea) is supposed to be really good at calming hormonal problems related to menstruation from acne to excessive bleeding so it would probably help lessen back pain and cramps.


I found this http://medherb.com/Therapeutics/Female_ ... ndrome.htm when searching for some stuff for myself and it seemed really interesting. definitly a good list of stuff to try and it helps you figure out what "type" of PMS you get so you can better treat your symptoms.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

oops. 

THIS http://medherb.com/Therapeutics/Female_ ... ations.htm will help you tell which "type" you get

and the first link better describes why in details about what things are imbalanced


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 27, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

How do you girls deal with PMS and Menstrating during traveling? we need a female health section here. I have a few answers but am looking for any more, how to deal when on a train or such?


----------



## Labea (Nov 27, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*



dirtysmellykid said:


> How do you girls deal with PMS and Menstrating during traveling? we need a female health section here. I have a few answers but am looking for any more, how to deal when on a train or such?



this may not be helpful but whenever im on the road i hardly notice it. i forget even, that im on it. its when im in a home and have nothing to do that its really difficult to deal with...

but yeah eat healthy and take care of yourself otherwise, and its not as bad as ican be. i get it really bad, cause i dont take care of myself well health wise. .


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

I hardly ever notice pms when I travel either. maybe real life stresses kinda override the hormonal shit. maybe I'm just too drunk sometimes. maybe I forget what day of the week it is and stop paying attention. 


as for dealing with your period in general... I always took a fresh sock and cut them into pieces and make tampons outta them. rinse em out realy well w/ some anit bactirial soap and let them dry and they're good to go.

I recently was gifted some luna pads. after having used them for a year now I'm in love. the thought of never having to buy a manufactured menstrual product again makes me giddy. but if you're traveling they aren't so handy cuz you gotta wash em and most of the time hand washing isn't good enough. but if you're willing to buy some spares, hold up on washing em til you're done and do a load of laundry once a month then you're good.



oh and there was a "diy for girl parts" thread I started a ways back. it can be found on the second page. lottsa good girlly info on there


----------



## rootsong (Nov 27, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

i've known girls who've had good results with raspberry leaf as a remedy for cramps, and maybe other menstrual-related pains. i think it works best if you start drinking a (strong?) tea of it as soon they begin, or begin to begin. also it's pretty cheap; get it in the bulk section of yer local health food store.

wild yam is another one i heard a lot about, which i think is also good for cramps. i believe it also is generally good for tension, which would probably help your back pains. i think the root is used, maybe the whole plant too. (maybe the root is most potent.) i know it grows all over the east coast, i dont know about other parts of the u.s., but probably. but at any rate, i haven't heard as many personal testimonies about wild yam as raspberry leaf.

there's also this stuff called "cramp bark", a native plant, but i don't know anything about it, except that natives used it for general menstrual pains.

peppermint leaf would probably help with the pains, because it relieves muscle tension. a lot of plants relax the muscles... cheap ones like lemon balm, chamomile... others like skullcap (i dunno how much it is), kava (probably more expensive?), valerian (expensive also? not sure)...

also massages can help with the back, if'n you can coax someone into massaging you.

i learned a lot about plants in asheville... big herbal health/wild plant scene there. raspberry leaf seemed the most popular choice for menstrual stuff.


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 28, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

thanks, yeha i get cramps/backache real bad but i probably do notice it more now coz im at home and got nothing to do haha. We'll see when I hit the road in july. I've heard of Luna stuff, it sounded nice. I may grab some.


----------



## jack ransom (Nov 29, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

my partner uses a menstrual cup (sometimes called a Diva Cup or a Keeper) and she loves it. Its a little rubber cup shaped kind of like a rounded funnel that she can't feel inside of her, like a tampon except reusable for the rest of your life and in the long run, way cheaper. You just throw your monthly blood into the toilet and rinse it in the sink and then throw it back in. Its worth a shot. You can get these online and at grocery co-ops, even whole foods.

Get exercise too. from what little I remember of sex ed if you're active your period will be less strenuous, which maybe explains the phenomenon of less symptoms during travel. Listen to your body, you know what you need more than anyone.

sorry if its weird having a boy talk about this!


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 29, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

haha its cool Jack, yeah i have heard of those cups, didn't exactly know if they were good or not but maybe its worth a shot!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 3, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

being physically active does make a big difference. hence the reason pro-athletes usually mis their periods. in times of physical stress your body will 86 the period and save energy for more important things. which explains that when i'm on the road I tend to get my period maybe every 2 months.


----------



## Labea (Dec 3, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

i guess ill need to take up an intense physical body draining hobbie this winter... 

=/


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 11, 2007)

*Prementrual Syndrome- it could happen to YOU*

I have found that excersise is the best thing for it. When I travel, I also have virtually no symptoms, but I am constantly walking. Usually a few days before my period starts I will try to double my physical activity.


----------

